
5 Reasons That Learning Erlang Is Hard - signa11
http://blog.fhqk.com/2015/10/learning-erlang-is-hard-because.html
======
dozzie
> they have to make web development a first class priority

Uhm... No? Erlang is not for puny web sites, it's for heavy duty sessions
management. Web was _never_ a priority.

> It's all Academic

Since when? It always was industry driven, developed by industry and for
industry.

